# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  El director de Aguas de Galicia dice que se ha reducido de forma significativa la contaminación de la ría de O Burgo

## Embalses

Las últimas analíticas realizadas en la ría de O Burgo muestran una mejora de la calidad de las aguas y una reducción significativa de la contaminación, según afirmó hoy el director xeral de Augas de Galicia, José Luis Romero .

De este modo se pronunció en el acto de presentación de la campaña 'DePuraAuga DePuraVida', una herramienta para potenciar la educación ambiental como complemento fundamental a las actuaciones hidráulicas que se están realizando en la ría coruñesa.

Rodeado de escolares de quinto y sexto curso de Educación Primaria del Centro de Educación Infantil Ría do Burgo, en la localidad coruñesa de Culleredo, Romero apostó por dar a conocer las actuaciones de infraestructuras hidráulicas que se llevan a cabo en la zona, pero también saber como se produce el ciclo del agua, las pautas para una gestión sostenible y conseguir así una mejor calidad y un uso más eficiente del agua.

Esta campaña está enfocada a toda la ciudadanía y los agentes sociales de la zona y se enmarca dentro de las actuaciones de la segunda fase del plan de saneamiento y recuperación del entorno de las rías de A Coruña, O Burgo y los municipios limítrofes.

Romero explicó que esta es una zona prioritaria de actuación para la Consellería de Medio Ambiente, en la que se han invertido desde el año 2000 más de 150 millones de euros, que tienen como objetivo sanear el ciclo hidrológico en los ayuntamientos que rodean la ría mediante la puesta en marcha de nuevas depuradoras, la mejora de los sistema de bombeo y el tendido de nuevas canalizaciones.

Todas estas actuaciones está provocando, según apuntó el director de Augas de Galicia, "una mejora significativa de la situación de la ría", hasta el momento catalogada por la Consellería de Pesca como zona C, lo que la cierra al marisqueo por la deficiente calidad de sus aguas, que podría suponer "en futuro próximo" que dicha catalogación cambie.

Romero aseguró que Medio Ambiente lleva un año realizando controles periódicos en la ría que se remiten a los ayuntamientos, a quien pertenecen las competencias sobre saneamiento, para que tomen las medidas necesarias contando con la colaboración de Augas de Galicia.

OTRAS MEDIDAS

La inversión que la Consellería y el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente están haciendo en el área de influencia de la ría de O Burgo, que asciende a 148 millones, incluye la ejecución de la nueva EDAR de Bens, que prestará servicio a los ayuntamientos de A Coruña, Oleiros, Arteixo y Cambre, y el emisario. El presupuesto de estas dos actuaciones y de más de 91 millones de euros, estando prevista su entrada en funcionamiento para finales de este año.

La segunda fase del plan de saneamiento, cuyo presupuesto supera los 27 millones, contempla siete proyectos, que se realizan en el río Valiñas (2ª fase), río Mero, ríos Monelos-Mesoiro, así como en la red de colectores secundarios de Arteixo, en la red de colectores secundarios de depuradoras en Cambre, en los colectores secundarios de Culleredo y en los de Oleiros.

Además, el nuevo plan de control de emisarios submarinos, con un coste de 1,7 millones, revisará las situaciones de los vertidos, que se completa con la red de control de vertidos a las aguas continentales de la cuenca hidrográfica de Galicia-Costa. Se está llevando a cabo también la construcción de nuevas bombas de bombeo de A Pasaxe y de Bastiagueiro, además de otras actuaciones en el ayuntamiento de Oleiros por valor de 300.000 euros; y en Cambre por valor de un millón de euros.

----------

